# Advice on where to live in Eastern Melbourne



## Gosal (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

I am emigrating from Ireland to Melbourne at the end of march 2011 as I have a 2 year sponsored 457 visa. Basically my job is located on ferntree gully road in oakleigh. I'm looking for advice on good areas to live within a walking distance from my job. Also I'm looking for information on what the public transport is like? For example if I were to live a considerable distance from work what would the morning and evening commute to and from work be like? Any advice would be great.

Thanks

Kieran


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Depends on what type of accommodation you're after and I seem to recall FTG Rd. is more urban residential of detached housing type though there are probably some blocks of flats that may have developed in the area.
It is quite some distance from any railway line and you would have to check what bus services there are and they'll not likely be so frequent as nost suburbanites not close enough to railway lines do rely more on private transport and traffic that far out from the Melbourne CBD is not such a problem though still plenty of it about.
Have a look at a map and then use www.domain.com.au to see what is local and you should be able to find something on bus services too.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

North Balwyn is a nice area but expensive. Doncaster is also nice and sensible in price.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

michaelstone said:


> North Balwyn is a nice area but expensive. Doncaster is also nice and sensible in price.


Both such a distance from Oakleigh that you would hardly recommend them as being convenient commuting distance and certainly not with public transport that is either very local or radiating out from the CBD to particular suburban areas, NB and D far from the same radial as Oakleigh.


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

If you look in North Dandenong you might find some value for money and the bus service is pritty good around danenong


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Gosal...

Nice morning...how was the move? did it push through, hope you're having a wonderful time. very nice info on this thread and helpful. If you're going to need more on this...cool weather now great for walks on the parks  good day....

Find Out More About Us | Improved Way to Sell Your House | Sell Your House Privately


----------

